# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Oğuz Kağan

## atoybil

Oğuz Kağan 

Binlerce yıllık tarihinde yüce Türk milletinin feyz kaynağı olan Türk (Oğuz) töresine ad veren, büyük Türk Hakanı Oğuz Kağan'ın babası Kara Kağan'dı. Kara Kağa'nın bir oğlu dünyaya geldi. Bu çok güzel bir çocuktu. Doğduğunda annesinin sütünü emmedi, daha sonra annesi rüyasında, çocuğun kendisine "Tanrı'ya iman etmedikçe sütünü emmeyeceğini" söylediğini gördü. Annesi bu rüyayı üç gece üst üste görünce, Tanrıya iman etti ve çocuk annesinden bir kere süt emdi ve bir daha emmedi. Adını Oğuz koydular. Oğuz'un bir tek Tanrıya inandığını öğrenen babası, onu bir av dönüşü öldürmeyi planladı. Bu haberi alan Oğuz, putperest babasıyla yaptığı savaşı kazandı. Kara Kağan öldü. Bunun üzerine Oğuz, tahta geçti.. 
Oğuz Han, aynı zamanda Büyük Hun Türk İmparatorluğu'nun kurucusudur. Türk devlet geleneğinin temel taşlarını koyan, Oğuz Han, Türk töresini; disiplin , adalet, ahlak ve millete hizmet esası üzerine inşa etmiştir. 
İlk teşkilatı orduyu kuran Oğuz Han, Onlar - Yüzler - Binler - Onbinler diye tasnif yapıp, kumandanlarına da, onbaşı, yüzbaşı, binbaşı, tümenbaşı diye de unvanlar vermiştir, orduda itaatı esas kılmış, itaat etmeyenleri cezalandırmıştır. 
Oğuz Kağan'ın üç oğluna Gün, Ay, Yıldız adını verir. Bir daha evlenir ve ondan da üç oğlu olur. Bu oğullarına da Gök, Dağ, Deniz adlarını verir. Gün gelir büyük bir toy (şölen) verir. Halkı çağırır, yenilir içilir sonra beylerine ve halka buyruk verir: 

"Ben sizlere oldum kağan, alalım yay ile kalkan nişan olsun bize buyan bozkurt olsun bize uran"

Dünyanın dört bir yanına yarlığı yazdı, elçilere verip gönderdi. Bu fermanlarda şöyle yazıyordu: "Ben Türklerin kağanıyım dünyanın dört bucağına hakim olmam gerekir. Sizlerden itaatinizi istiyorum. Kim benim buyruğuma baş eğerse, hediyelerini kabul eder dost sayarım. Her kim de baş eğmez ise, ona gazab eder, üzerine ordu çekip, baskın yapar yok ederim. "üin Kağan'ı itaatini ve dostluğunu bildirdi, Urum Kağan'ı bildirmedi. Bunun üzerine Oğuz Kağan ordusuyla üzerine yürüdü ve bozguna uğratarak kendine bağladı. Daha sonra Oğuz Kağan, devletin sınırlarını güneyde Hindistan, kuzeyde Sibirya, doğuda Qin Denizi, batıda Akdeniz ve Mısır'a kadar genişletti. Buralarda yaşayan milletleri ve devletleri kendine bağladı.
Oğuz Kağan ve devleti oğulları arasında pay eder. Bozoklar denen, Ayhan Yıldızhan ve Gökhan arasında devleti pay eder. üç Oklar denen Denizhan, Dağhan ve Günhan oğullarına da "Sizler de Bozoklar altında beylik yapın" der. 75 yılı savaşlarla geçiren Oğuz Kağan 116 yıllık hükümdarlığının sonunda hayata gözlerini yumar.

----------

